# easy fast growing plants?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

well for christmas i got a nicepeice of driftwood and a gidftcard for the best fish store ever. Also i know my family has cash for me so i have money to spend on my tank finally. I would like to spend it on plants (live). Isee all of you with these big betiful fully planted tanks and am very jealous. Now i can finally do that myself. Anyway i have looked up plants i like that are easy and fast growing. Heres a list of them. Please give me any advice and if any your experience with these . Also PLEASE feel free to suggest nyother plants i might have luck with. btw th tank already has wisteriaand amazon swords which are doing awesome.
List I like:
Hygrophila corymbosa
Hygrophila difformis
Cabomba carolinia
ludwigia
anachrias
Valesnaria
Blyxa
crypts

List i planto get anyway but info and advice. Welcome:
Dwarf hair grass
Java moss

So if you have any suggestions or other idea let me know! Im. Buying in a week


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Cabomba carolinia is a medium light co2 suggested. Also requires frequent trimming and leaves its little needles all over the tank. Ludwigia is a cool plant but is mid-to high light, co2 suggested. Also needs to be dosed with iron to keep the red color. Otherwise it will just turn green. going big on the crypts and swords would seem like a good idea. Easy plants that need the occasional dose of liquid co2.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

grogan said:


> Cabomba carolinia is a medium light co2 suggested. Also requires frequent trimming and leaves its little needles allover the tank. Ludwigia is a cool plant but is mid-to high light, co2 suggested. Also needs to be dosed with iron to keep the red color. Otherwise it will just turn green. going big on the crypts and swords would seem like a good idea. Easy plants that need the occasional dose of liquid co2.


 Thanks! yeah i do like the looks of cryps. Most of the wisteria im giving to my sister to start her plantedtank and then i have the other two plants. Any other goood plants you suggest?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Green Temple or Giant Temple (Hygrophila Corymbosa) is a very easy and fast growing plant if provided the right requirements, In My Experience. 

Water Wisteria (Hygrophila Difformis), In My Experience, is a little trickier plant. I personally have not had a good time with it when in a Low-Light setting. On the other hand, I've had a great experience with it when it was in a Higher-light setting.

Green Cambomba (Cabomba carolinia) is a very nice plant, and grows quite fast. But, as said from above it needs to be in a Moderate to High Light setting to live happily.

Ludwigia.. It just depends on which one you are getting, but from my experience, most of the faster growing ones needs Moderate to High lighting.

Blyxa.. I'm not too familiar with them. The only one that I have personally used is Blyxa Japonica. 

Crypts.. again it depends on which one you get. Most of them are low light plants and will do just great it low light, but then again some of them need moderate lighting.

Dwarf Hair Grass is a little harder plant, at least In My Experience, to take for. I personally would recommend some kind of other carpet plant to start out with, like Dwarf Sag.

Java Moss is great


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou.. what type of cryps are good? I like them. Ive heard dwarf hair grass was easy. my wisteria is growing great actually. I have to trim it every couple of weeks. And my swords have made new plants 
But thanks for the info. Helps alots. Know any other goodplants?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, okay. Well what type of lighting do you have?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have about 2 watts per gallon. 

After seeing my family I have now got 200 dollars. I can do some serious damage to my tank now  bigger tank in the future.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Vallisneria and Java moss are pretty easy to grow in my experience.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Same here, Plecostomus.

If your interested, ZebraDanio12, you could do a type of Lily like a Dwarf Lily (Red or Green), A Tiger Lotus Lily or a Banana Plant Lily. All are fairly easy to grow and grow fast too. But the only that you would need to decide is if you would want the Lily to sprout up and imerse out of the top, or keep the leaves submerged.

Like I said, you could try Dwarf Sagittaria too. It grows and runs all over the aquarium quite fast when I had it. I think you could possibly do the Dwarf Hairgrass, but I'm not sure as I have never personally tried it.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Just to clarify, do you need Co2 with java moss or any other above mentioned plants? I've also been thinking about adding some plants but don't have much interest (or money) to spend on a Co2 set up and substrate fertilizer and such. Thanks


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had great success with Pygmy Chain sword and Val Spiralis. Both are sending runners left and right. Also have a dwarf lilly bulb that is taking off as well. I am using play sand with 4 15 watt CFLs over a 30 gallon tank. I am not using any ferts at the moment and no CO2 or liquid CO2.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

LoriL said:


> Just to clarify, do you need Co2 with java moss or any other above mentioned plants? I've also been thinking about adding some plants but don't have much interest (or money) to spend on a Co2 set up and substrate fertilizer and such. Thanks


Not really. The only real time, that I personally thing and have experienced, when you need C02 on a planted tank is when your lighting exceeds over 2 watts per gallon (It's because if you aren't using C02 and dosing Fertz, then the imbalance in the 3 will cause a major algae out break).


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

You only need CO2 if carbon becomes a limiting nutrient. There is no exact cut off for what needs CO2 and what doesn't thats were experience comes in. The WPG rule is just as flawed as the inch per gallon rule. If you go by WPG my highest tank at 3wpg has no CO2/carbon but my two lower WPG tanks have pressurized CO2. The more light you have the more nutrients the tank requires. When CO2 is needed depends how well you can balance the tank in light, nutrients, and growth.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, so ill get. Java moss,dwarf hair grass, crypts, and some type of space takig big plantnfor the back (suggestions)i always see stuff i like in there so ill keep all you cmments in mind and see what happens.o


----------

